# Sun up on the lake.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

were they biting?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

swmnhay said:


>


NIce


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> were they biting?


On and off.Nailed them on friday and got 6 in 2 hrs..Fished overnight Monday and only got 1.

19.5" was largest.A couple of the smaller ones swallowed the hook so had to keep them.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It don't look froze over enough for this *******.....how thick is the ice Cy?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> It don't look froze over enough for this *******.....how thick is the ice Cy?


15" I want 12" before I will drive on it with pickup and fish house.Or I wait 3-4 days after the brave ones start driving on it.

The problem can be thinner spots from water currents or geese that keep a spot open longer.So it is 15" on most of lake but there could be spots under a ft that didn't freeze over as fast.

I see they just started airators up on some lakes that keep a spot open to keep the lake from freezing out if the winter gets bad.Our prairie pot hole lakes are about 10' so they can freeze out in a bad winter.Before airators where installed the lakes tended to freeze out every 10 yrs or so.Northern Mn lakes are much deeper and don't have problems with freezing out.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

My wife's family did a lot of fishing and I don't know anything about fishing but I sure like to eat fish


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

endrow said:


> My wife's family did a lot of fishing and I don't know anything about fishing but I sure like to eat fish


First, grab a cooler full of your beverage of choice. In summer, add ice. In winter, it keeps it from freezing. Place beverage in a koozie. Enjoy said beverage.

Sometimes fishing poles can be involved too. They along with proper lures and or bait increase odds of catching something besides the infamous "bottle bass".


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> My wife's family did a lot of fishing and I don't know anything about fishing but I sure like to eat fish


Eating fresh fish out of the lake vs store or restaurant.Is just like eating home raised beef compared to store beef.

Winter fish is also better out of the cold water.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

endrow said:


> My wife's family did a lot of fishing and I don't know anything about fishing but I sure like to eat fish


I like to eat fish, but I just never have cared a whit about fishing. Mom loved to fish, I didn't mind it when we were catching catfish practically every time the hook hit the water at Dad's childhood friend's catfish farm, but just sitting around fishing when you have to wait and wait and may not catch anything?? Nah, not for me.

I'll just buy 'em at the store and do other things that are more entertaining...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> Eating fresh fish out of the lake vs store or restaurant.Is just like eating home raised beef compared to store beef.
> 
> Winter fish is also better out of the cold water.


Hmmm... hike out across a frozen frickin' lake carrying a bunch of overpriced junk and stinking dead material called "bait" and sitting around a hole in the ice attempting to catch some fish under the ice while trying NOT to freeze to death or get frostbite...

OR, stay in the nice warm house doing something actually entertaining and eat store-bought fish...

Yep, I'll take the second one every time and twice on Sunday!!!

If that's yer thing, more power to ya...

Got any fish for sale?? LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

luke strawwalker said:


> Hmmm... hike out across a frozen frickin' lake carrying a bunch of overpriced junk and stinking dead material called "bait" and sitting around a hole in the ice attempting to catch some fish under the ice while trying NOT to freeze to death or get frostbite...
> 
> OR, stay in the nice warm house doing something actually entertaining and eat store-bought fish...
> 
> ...


To each their own.

Don't use dead stinky bait.Use live minnows usually don't smell much at all.

We don't freeze to death we have these things called heaters that keep us warm.A little cold is good for ya anyway.Kills the Mosquitos too.

I'd sooner be out in nature any day then sitting in the house.I can watch TV or go on Internet in my fish house anyway.

I'm pretty sure it's illegal to sell game fish I wouldn't sell any any way.Family and friends sure like it when they get some though.

We all have different entertainment some people even build rockets and shoot them up in the air and I'm sure other people just shake their head.At least I get to eat the fish!

I'm glad everyone doesn't like to fish,leaves more fish for me.

Yep we all have our own thing


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> First, grab a cooler full of your beverage of choice. In summer, add ice. In winter, it keeps it from freezing. Place beverage in a koozie. Enjoy said beverage.
> 
> Sometimes fishing poles can be involved too. They along with proper lures and or bait increase odds of catching something besides the infamous "bottle bass".





swmnhay said:


> Eating fresh fish out of the lake vs store or restaurant.Is just like eating home raised beef compared to store beef.
> 
> Winter fish is also better out of the cold water.


My late FIL used to manufacture fishing lures and brass eyes and stuff like that . THey brought us a lot of fresh flounder from Delaware.


----------

